# طريقة تسريع الانترنت بدون برامج



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*:new8:هذه الدروس تهدف الى تعلم كيفيه تسريع اتصالك بالانترنت وبدون استخدام ايا من برامج تسريع الاتصال  
من جهه أخرى
قد يستفيد منها من يهوى البرمجه في عمل برنامج خاص به لتسريع الاتصال
وذلك لأنه على حد علمي معظم برامج تسريع الاتصال تستخدم هذه الفكره وهذه الأوامر.

:thnk0001:​*​​​​ 
* 

1. بالنسبه لمستخدمي خطوط الهاتف
( Dial Up Connection )

طبعا كلنا عارفين برامج تسريع الاتصال بالانترنت خصوصا مستخدمين خطوط الهاتف العاديه
تقريبا جميع هذه البرامج أو 99% منها تعتمد على فكره واحده وهي تغيير بعض اعدادات الريجستري
لماذا وكيف؟
أولا ( لماذا ) : المعروف ان شركه ميكروسوفت عند برمجتها لنظام التشغيل الوندوز قامت بعمل اعدادات افتراضيه لنظام الاتصال بالانترنت
هذه الاعدادات تشمل الاتي:
طبعا في أثناء تصفحك لمواقع الانترنت فانك تقوم بارسال واستقبال بيانات ( data ) 
فمثلا عند زيارتك لموقع Yahoo فانك تقوم بكتابه عنوان الموقع وهوhttp://www.yahoo.com/
بعدها تدوس على enter ( هذا هو الارسال )
أما الاستقبال يكون عندما يبدأ هذا الوقع بالظهور أمامك 
أما بالنسبه لارسال واستقبال البيانات فتكون بارسال حزمه معلومات واستقبال حزمه أخرى
طيب
بالنسبه لشركه ميكروسوفت فانها قامت بعمل اعدادات افتراضيه للارسال بحيث انك تقوم بارسال حزمه ( backage ) تحتوي على 1500 حزمه معلومات أذا صح التعبير وهذا الرقم يصلح فقط لخطوط ال DSL
ولكن نتيجه لاستخدامك المودم أو خط الهاتف ولأن اتصالك بالانترنت يكون عن طريق السنترالات فان الحزمه الفعليه تصل الى 6500 أو 3360 هذا اذا وصلت فعلا للرقم المذكور
طب وباقي الحزمه؟
سوف يحدث فقد لهذه البيانات مما يتسبب ببطىء الأتصال وطول فتره التحميل.

والان نأتي لطريقه تغيير الريجستري

تحذير :  :giveup:

كن حذر جدا عند تغييرك لأي قيمه من قيم الريجستري سواء في هذا الموضوع أو غيره حتى لا تسبب اي ضرر في نسخه الوندوز.

1. تغيير MaxMTU & MaxMSS 
=======================
ماهو MaxMTU ؟

MaxMTU : Maximum Transmission Unit 
أو هو عباره عن أقصى حجم لحزمه المعلومات والتي سوف تنقل من جهازك الى شبكه الانترنت

ما هو MSS ؟

MSS : Maximum Segment Size 
كميه المعلومات التي سوف توضع في حزمه المعلومات.

وتغيير هذه القيم يكون كالاتي :
تفتح برنامج الرجستري
start
run
regedit
enter
أولا : نتأكد من بعض معلومات المودم 
نذهب الى المسار التالي

CODE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\Root\Net


سوف نجد subkey باسم 0000 أو 0001

CODE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\Root\Net\0000


نفتح هذا ال sub-key 
نبحث عن كلمه DeviceDesc وبجانبها يجب أن نجد كلمه Dial-Up Adapter
ثم نذهب الى sub-key والمسمى Bibding 

CODE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\Root\Net\0000\Bindings


يجب أن نجد هذا مكتوب 'MSTCP\0000'
هذا في حاله ان ال sub-key عندنا 00000
المهم ان تتأكد من اخر أربع أرقام
الان نذهب الى

CODE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\Network\MSTCP


نقوم باختيار الفولدر ( sub-key ) والذي يحتوي على نفس الارقام الاربعه
سوف نجد على اليمين driver وبجانبها حاجه زي NetTrans\0000
طبعا المثال عندنا كله يحتوي على 0000 وفي الغالب هذه الأرقام التي سوف تجدها عندك
الان نذهب الى

CODE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Class\NetTrans


نبحث عن sub-key والذي يحتوي على الارقام السابقه وهى 0000 
سوف يكون اسمه مثل 

CODE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Class\NetTrans\0000


والان في الصفحه اللي على اليمين نقوم بعمل الاتي:
right click
new
string value
ونسميه
MaxMTU
ثم نضغط عليه double click ونكتب في الخانه الفاضيه الرقم 576
وبنفس الطريقه نعمل new value ونسميه MAXMSS 
نضغط عليه right click ونكتب الرقم 536

2. تغيير DefaultRcvWindow & DefaultTTL Settings 
----------------------------------------------------------------

RcvWindow : باختصار شديد هو الوقت بين ارسال data وارسال data أخرى و نرمز له بالرمز RWIN

Time To Live : باختصار شديد أيضا هو الوقت الذي يظل فيه ال packet منشط قبل ان يقوم الوندوز بالغاء هذا الأمر من تلقاء نفسه
ونرمز له بالرمز TTL

والان التغير كالاتي :
نذهب الى هذا المسار في الرجستري

CODE 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\VxD\MSTCP


نذهب الى يمين الصفحه ونقوم بعمل
right click
new
string value
ثم نسميه DefaultRcvWindow
هذا اذا لم يكن موجود طبعا . لو كان موجود نقوم فقط بتغيير القيمه
نعمل عليه double click ثم نكتب هذا الرقم 4288
وبنفس الطريقه نعمل new string في نفس المكان ونسميه DefaultTTL ونقوم بكتابه الرقم 128

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


2. بالنسبه لمستخدمي خطوط ال DSL   :t23:
( Broadband Cable Modem and DSL Connection )


الطريقه ستكون ياستخدام برنامج الرجيسترى أيضا 
1. نفتح برنامج الرجيستري
2. نذهب الى المسار الاتي

CODE 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Tcpip\Parameters]



بعض الأوامر واللتي سوف نقوم بتغيير اعداداتها قد لا تكون موجوده أصلا
اذا حدث هذا
فقم بانشاء هذه الاعداتات الجديده عن طريق
'Edit -> New -> DWORD Value'
والان قم بعمل هذه الاعدادات

1. DefaultTTL
---------------------

CODE 
"80" hex (or 128 decimal) 


2. EnablePMTUBHDetect
--------------------------------

CODE 
EnablePMTUBHDetect = "0" 


3. EnablePMTUDiscovery
---------------------------------

CODE 
EnablePMTUDiscovery = "1" 


4. GlobalMaxTcpWindowsSize
------------------------------------

CODE 
GlobalMaxTcpWindowSize = "7FFF" hex (or 32767 decimal) 


5. TcpMaxDupAcks
--------------------------

CODE 
TcpMaxDupAcks = "2" 


6. SackOpts
---------------------

CODE 
SackOpts = "1" 


7. Tcp1323Opts
-------------------------

CODE 
Tcp1323Opts = "1" 


8. TcpWindowSize
----------------------------- 

CODE 
TcpWindowSize = "7FFF" hex (or 32767 decimal) 

أرجو أنكم تستفيدو من هذه الطرق

و شكرا
:ura1:
-------------------------*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الطرق يا مورا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة

يا مورااااااااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2009)




----------

